
U.S. banks launching answer to peer-to-peer payment app Venmo - toomuchtodo
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-banks-payments-zelle-idUSKBN1931C2
======
DrScump
Zelle's features have existed for months, just without the name. (ClearXChange
is another participant in the existing system.)

Note that it's best to do the initial signup using email address. not phone
number... Chase, for one example, fails to complete the setup connection by
phone number if you've chosen not to publicly associate your phone number with
your account(s)... and fails with a uselessly cryptic message.

